# 2002 magnum RMK



## mech63s_98 (Dec 15, 2009)

I was wondering why I never see much on the Magnum. Most forums have a sportsman and everything else section but not the Magnum. Was this not a popular 4 wheeler or what? I like it.
I'm new here by the way!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome, i think its because they didn't make the Magnum as long as they did the sportsman so there is a lot more sportsman owners.


----------



## mech63s_98 (Dec 15, 2009)

I guess that would make sense.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We have a polaris section. You can talk about the magnum all you want there 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mech63s_98 (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks man. I was hoping to find a service manual download but man I can't find one even to buy any where!!!!


----------



## mech63s_98 (Dec 15, 2009)

I bought it used but it is in great shape. I have ridden it about 4 hours now and don't have any problems with it. Could use some better tires on the back though. I have ITP mud lites on the front.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

lets see some pics


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah the old magnums were decent bikes. I had its brother, the Xpedition 425.


----------



## mech63s_98 (Dec 15, 2009)

Yah I have enjoyed it so far. I just wish I could find parts like the guys with sportsmans, scramblers and other models. I could use the front tose cover. I guess I could call it that. Would love to find manual downloads for them. Is there any performance parts for these quads?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would be willing to bed that parts might be interchangable for it from other models from that year.


----------



## mech63s_98 (Dec 15, 2009)

yah I noteced the sportsmans have alot of parts that interchange.


----------



## mech63s_98 (Dec 15, 2009)

I guess alot of people haven't ever heard of the Magnum RMK. Or that its basicly on demand 4x4 with no 4x4 switch. But here are a couple of pics for now.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ive never heard of one either, so its like an auto 4x4 and there is no 2wd at all?


----------



## mech63s_98 (Dec 15, 2009)

Well basicly it is in 2 wheel drive at all times. when it senses the rear wheels slipping the front wheels kick in automaticly. so its like on demand automatic 4x4 I guess you could say. but there is no way to keep it in 4x2 or switch it to 4x4 using a switch. It does it on its own automaticly. look it up. here is a link 
http://www.tracksideinc.com/new_veh...009J6I27I12JPMQ43R0&veh=3403&CatDesc=&#detail

it also has a park on the shifter that locks the brakes as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Never seen one! COOL! I believe the sportsman was more of a sport utility and the Magnum was marketed more for Utility only. Not that it is a bad trail machine or any less capable than the Sportsman . It was just marketed that way. Looks like a great machine.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

i have one, an 02, it has a 4 wheel or 2 wheel switch on the bars. got it lifted too!! 27 inch mudlites, 1.5 inch spacers, it goes through the mud real good!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^his is an RMK version that's why none of us have seen one he said his is auto 4wd and no 2wd option


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Its a good looking bike for a 02 ive seen a few but most of them look like they been thru hell good bike they are they hold up very well


----------

